# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Guide] ***Alliance to Horde, more Words!***

## dj_cRaZy00

All my words are now in one really good Programm :Zow - Translator by Ponchon Download this and u will be fine  :Wink: 


Hi, i've searched and didn't found this words here, so i just want to share them with you.
I will not add the words that are posted already in so many threads. Just search for them, 
no need for a "repost close" :Wink: 

*Only Alliance to Horde!*

À 3 ƒ ƒ Ä 3 Í ƒ ƒ = Kiss my ass (Kyss my ass)
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç Í 'ƒ ƒ = Love your Anus
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç Í ƒ ƒ = Love your ass
20 Í ** = anal
•0 20 Í ** = go anal
0• ƒ À 3 ** ** = No Skill (no skyll)
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• = Love your mother
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• 'Ç ƒ = love your mother ass
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• •3• 3 ' 0 Ç 'Ç ƒ = love your mother and your ass
** ' • 2 20 Í ** •** ÇÍ 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• = love anal with your mother
3 ' 0 Í Ç 2 2' = You are KO
0• ' '** '' ** = Noob olol
•0 20 Í ** •** ÇÍ •Ç = Go anal with me
•0 63636 3 ' 0 Ç Í 'ƒ ƒ = Go regen your anus
** ' ' ƒ 2 Ç = Looser
63636= Regen
ƒ ' Ç Ç 3 = Sorry

and my favorite one:

T i p à b AU 2 2** ** 2' 00 20 = You re an e vil KO RE AN
 :Big Grin: 

I'm using this to create my dictionary :
(You have to type Alt+"The Number" in order to have the good result)

7 V
39 O
48 U
50 E
51 Y
128 R
142 M
159 S
183 K
209 L
214 A

97 o
98 e
100 y
112 u
129 m
130 v
133 r
236 a

These "sequences" below (X-Y) are made typing Alt+"Number X" Alt+"Number Y" without any spaces between.

7-39=VE
7-48=GO
7-50=AG
7-128=ME
7-159=GA
7-183=AL
7-209=WI
7-214=GL
39-7=UD
39-39=LO
39-48=LU
39-50=VA
39-128=AS
39-159=NU
39-209=BO
39-214=BU
48-7=NO
48-48=RE
48-50=NE
48-51=SE
48-142=RA
50-39=KO
50-48=AN
50-50=TI
50-183=FA
50-209=VI
51-48=RU
51-183=MO
128-7=ER
128-128=AD
128-209=DA
128-214=TH
142-50=HI
142-128=LA
142-209=VO

7-51-7 AND

*Ponchos Phrases:*
Alli = Horde
A = O
B = E
D = Y
P = U
♪/♥ = V
♫ = L
♠ = M
♦ = A
™ = H
ee = lo
oo = ve
ba = ti
ag = me
zz = ne
pp = an
aa = re
700 = LON
fff = ver
ppp = vil

Horde = Ally
A = G
C = O
D = L
F = A
J = N
♠ = M
♦ = K
™ = R

Have fun and feel free to post more funny phrases:wave:

Credits goes to romestylez, just want to share with you if u can't speak german.

----------


## Kazin420

I came into this thread fully expecting the same old reposted crap, but you have indeed surprised me with this plethora of translations I've never seen before! A quick google search shows this was a copypasta from some foreign pvp site, but its never been posted here to my knowledge, so +Repx3 from me!

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

Thanks, as i said, it is C&P + my favorite own translation from a german site like mmowned

----------


## Ponjon

Hah.. And i though i had catched the most in my program ^^, 
Really nice find +Rep

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

It would be glad if u add my words to your programm, i'll update my post with ur words.

----------


## Mayx

Good job, unlike other posts. With all the wierd letters and stuff.

----------


## Deathyaw

God I love this hahahaha Totally using 

•0 20 Í ** •** ÇÍ •Ç = "Go Anal with me"

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

All my words are now in one really good Programm :Zow - Translator by Ponchon Download this and u will be fine  :Wink:

----------


## Aragoth1337

you suck

stolen from my thread on E-PvP
http://www.***********.de/forum/wow-...de-w-rter.html

vvvv

***Allianz zu Horde Wörter!*** 
Hier ein paar nette wörter für

Allis zu Horde!


À 3 ƒ ƒ Ä 3 Í ƒ ƒ = Kiss my ass (Kyss my ass)
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç Í 'ƒ ƒ = Love your Anus
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç Í ƒ ƒ = Love your ass
20 Í ** = anal
•0 20 Í ** = go anal
0• ƒ À 3 ** ** = No Skill (no skyll)
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• = Love your mother
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• 'Ç ƒ = love your mother ass
** ' • 2 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• •3• 3 ' 0 Ç 'Ç ƒ = love your mother and your ass
** ' • 2 20 Í ** •** ÇÍ 3 ' 0 Ç 3À ÇÍ Ç• = love anal with your mother
3 ' 0 Í Ç 2 2' = You are KO
0• ' '** '' ** = Noob olol
•0 20 Í ** •** ÇÍ •Ç = Go anal with me
•0 63636 3 ' 0 Ç Í 'ƒ ƒ = Go regen your anus
** ' ' ƒ 2 Ç = Looser
63636= Regen
ƒ ' Ç Ç 3 = Sorry

I'm using this to create my dictionary :
(You have to type Alt+"The Number" in order to have the good result)

7 V
39 O
48 U
50 E
51 Y
128 R
142 M
159 S
183 K
209 L
214 A

97 o
98 e
100 y
112 u
129 m
130 v
133 r
236 a

These "sequences" below (X-Y) are made typing Alt+"Number X" Alt+"Number Y" without any spaces between.

7-39=VE
7-48=GO
7-50=AG
7-128=ME
7-159=GA
7-183=AL
7-209=WI
7-214=GL
39-7=UD
39-39=LO
39-48=LU
39-50=VA
39-128=AS
39-159=NU
39-209=BO
39-214=BU
48-7=NO
48-48=RE
48-50=NE
48-51=SE
48-142=RA
50-39=KO
50-48=AN
50-50=TI
50-183=FA
50-209=VI
51-48=RU
51-183=MO
128-7=ER
128-128=AD
128-209=DA
128-214=TH
142-50=HI
142-128=LA
142-209=VO

7-51-7 AND

----------


## Blizzhaxer

Some one's getten mad ^^^^^^^

----------


## Kazin420

> you suck
> 
> stolen from my thread on E-PvP
> http://www.***********.de/forum/wow-...de-w-rter.html
> 
> vvvv
> 
> ***Allianz zu Horde Wörter!*** 
> Hier ein paar nette wörter für
> ...


You've been a member since 09, why didnt you just post it here?

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

If u read the thread completely you will see that i've given credits to romestylez. Try to contribute before flaming other member stupid leecher




> Have fun and feel free to post more funny phrases
> 
> Credits goes to romestylez, just want to share with you if u can't speak german.

----------


## Aragoth1337

thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xiian

Making this thread alive.
A) Still Works
B) Fun to use.

----------


## TrioxX

Btw: If anyone says (Orcish) "lol", Alliance will see "kek". But if anyone says (Orcish) Uhr (which means "Clock" in english), alliance will also see "kek"

----------


## Bandageheal

Never mind, just realized how old this post was my bad >_>.

----------


## nevezetmne

Если вы изменили любимому человеку и вышли у него из доверия - готовьтесь к тому, что вашу интернет переписку начнут просматривать 
взлом мыла - ведь любовь строится на доверии и уважении близкого человека, чтобы никогда не сделать ему больно! 
Поэтому когда оно уходит, необоснованные подозрения появляются буквально из ничего взлом мой мир - мы поможем проверить человека на честность, если вы не хотите стать жертвой сплетен и не разочаровались.

----------


## Twiddles

Pretty nice. +rep

----------


## Wish311

bump. Useful for classic again

----------


## Teh Canadian

> bump. Useful for classic again


As mentioned still working for Classic.

----------

